# Bremont movement...In house or modified generic movements?



## Mr.Bond

Not at all well informed sorry to say. I did a search and couldn't find a specific thread about Bremont movements. Are the made in-house or are they modified ETA or Valljoux movements?

If you know this, please advise.

Thanks!


----------



## Spit161

They use SOPROD ETA movements:

SOPROD SA

cheers,
Jake.


----------



## Mr.Bond

Thanks!


----------



## zerophase

Can any speak on the quality of these movements, and whether or not Bremont modifies them? Are they actually worth the sticker price of Bremont watches, or is that price mostly due to their incredible cases?

I've been told that Bremont watches are great cases, with cheap movements.. what do you think?


----------



## bigdavep

I've never heard of them as having good cases and cheap movements to be honest. I hear nothing but good things.


----------



## samanator

Agree with this and there are a few discussions on the movements here. I don't know what would be cheap about a chronometer grade COSC movement with many additions to make it more robust. Many brands command even higher prices (tag, Graham, older Panerai....) without even having this grade of movement. Add in some of the enhancement like the Anti-shock system in the MB/U2 series. Watches like the code breaker that have a unique movement exclusive to the watch or other LE with historically significance pieces incorporated into the movement and other areas. 

Price is always about what people are willing to pay. It applies to micros, Rolex's, Bremonts and others and each gets what the market dictates. If that is above what you value it then buy accordingly. I personally only see Bremonts prices going up more from here.


----------



## G-F

Some people need to realize how good a COSC certified movement from ETA actually is. There are many different finishes available when a company order an ETA movement and COSC certified is the highest quality. Of course, you can also spec it to your likings as ETA offers a list of option to make the movement more beautiful or add specific modifications to it. Wether the modifications are done by Bremont or ETA doesn't change much anything. IIRC, IWC used to make all of their modifications in-house but now some are done by ETA directly. Is IWC worth their sticker price?

Bremont uses only COSC movements.

COSC ETA are as good movements as it gets. Not necessarily the most fancy or the most original. But totally reliable, absolutely precise (my Bremont MB2 gains about 1sec a week) and tough as nails (Bremont and Ball both make ETA based watches that can sustain huge force and still keep on ticking).

To discard a watch for its ETA movement (especially a COSC certified one) is the same as discarding a McLaren F1 because it only has a BMW engine...


----------

